# curly ambrosia log



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

I just had another log milled going into the kiln tomorrow 28 slabs crazy grain full of curly all 8 ft x 25 to 30 wide 8/4 thick also a beautiful 10 ft white oak with wild grain that I'm making counter tops out of there 32 + inches wide .

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

heres a giant white oak theres book matched slabs beautiful grain. we got red oak slabs bigger also

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks awesome as usual Duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2017)

looks like the plumbin is backed up in the barn- What the hell kind of plumber are you!!! Nice slabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> looks like the plumbin is backed up in the barn- What the hell kind of plumber are you!!! Nice slabs


dam mud chuckers always picken on us professional tradesman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Mar 23, 2017)

Been busy it seems!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Been busy it seems!


lol just getting started been a long winter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2017)

Dave, didn't Scott set you up with your old account password change?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2017)

And thats some crazy looking stuff.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Dave, didn't Scott set you up with your old account password change?


I tried it wouldn't work ill try and figure it out again tomorrow had some surgery done so iv been out of commission since then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> And thats some crazy looking stuff.....


thanks rip I got some better stuff were going to mill here shortly


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2017)

duckman said:


> I tried it wouldn't work ill try and figure it out again tomorrow had some surgery done so iv been out of commission since then


Ok...cool.
If you need help ask david, @DKMD 
Thats above my pay grade...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful slabs! So good to have you back! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 25, 2017)

glad things are going ok.
You have better stuff to mill yet?
I really want to see this better stuff, if you can wait until Monday or so to post picture of it I believe I will over the worst of the shakes, drools from this batch of "make me crazy" photos, and will be able stand another round of the awesome Duckwood pics.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey, remember that big a$$ oak we cut in half out in the woods? Is it still out there or did you get that one dragged in and milled up? Seeing these pics reminded me of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duckman (Mar 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hey, remember that big a$$ oak we cut in half out in the woods? Is it still out there or did you get that one dragged in and milled up? Seeing these pics reminded me of that.


cut one up a year ago still have the giant crotch log laying out there should look better than the one in the pic below and another still in the woods. had three sets of these book matched table tops they went for good money

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 26, 2017)

@duckman Where's the snow? When was that picture taken?


----------



## duckman (Mar 26, 2017)

theres never snow in ohio -----that's an old pic from last summer

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 27, 2017)

Beauties Duck


----------

